# Need idea based on long blue dress? (Or other)



## Blue (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm trying to think of a costume idea (female in my 20s). I looked at some costume stores but didn't find anything I was willing to wear. Looked through my closet and found that I have a long blue dress my grandmother gave me, dark blue, spaghette straps, and goes to the floor. Kind of flowy. I'm trying to think of some costume based on that, I could wear that and accessorize. 

Or other ideas. I just like the idea of wearing a dress that actually fits as the basis of the costume. Any ideas?


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

*Costume Ideas for an Old Long Blue Dress?*

Dark Nymph or Vampire

You'll Need: the blue dress in question, sheer fabric in your color preference, old costume jewelry/bobbles you don't mind spray painting, costume ears, dollar store foliage/ flowers, spray paint, shimmering eye shadows, funky lipstick, prosthetic vampire fangs, hair clips/ties etc, and to splurge *glitter* 

Both Nymph and Vampire start out exactly the same as far as garments go. After the dress is modified, all you have to decide is whether to look organic and nymph-like or necrotic and vampire-ish. 

1.Find a sheer material/fabric to layer strategically with the dress, about 3 yards for step one and two: wrap a large amount around waist to make a "bustle", pinning and gathering with costume or antique broaches, re-painting as desired. You may want to tack some folds in the sheer fabric with stitches. The color of the sheer fabric can be anything you'd like, but for simplicity's sake I'd suggest a complimentary purple, a lighter blue than the dress, or a sheer black. 

2. Create a shawl with the same process for the bustle, but instead of pinning in the middle front pin off-center, using the dress strap for stability- much more comfortable than a cape that always wants to creep up and choke you. 

3. Shred these sheer materials, if so desired. For the Nymph look, you can be creative with spray misting paints to silhouette organic things- like branches, leaves, etc. 

4. For the Nymph, You'll need prosthetic pointed ears. I recommend stuffing the tips with cotton so that they can't 'collapse' while wearing them. Style your hair so that a section disguises were the fake ear meets your cheek. 

5. The Vampire naturally gets the teeth.

6. As far as makeup goes: the Nymph should have 'wild' colors sweeping from the eyelids and around the orbitals and almost used like a blush. Exotic eyelashes might be a nice touch. 

7. Vampire: Intensely beautiful and dark- don't overwhelm fangs with an intense lip color. Try using a white shimmering powder on eyes and to highlight cheek bones. A old fashioned veiled ladies hat is a neat thing to have, but is not required.

8. Attach funky jewelry/broaches/bobbles as chokers, pendants, hair pieces, etc.as suited to the character.

9. For the Nymph, spray paint dollar store foliage all one color, combining the organic with the bobbles for key accessories like a corsage, hair piece, shawl clasp, etc. Glitter until your heart's content.

Hope this is inspiring! I agree that things in the store are always a little "off". I've gotten in the habit where I can pretty much find something in my closet that I can dress up for Halloween with a little creativity.


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

You could do what I did 10 years ago... red body makeup, horns, pitchfork and tail.

See how many people actually guess you're the "Devil With the Blue Dress On"

Oh, and by the way, I'm a 6 foot, 230 pound guy.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Bilbo, that cracked me up - thanks for the image ... shudder!


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey, my legs in those fishnets were a sight to behold...


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

My idea was devil with the blue dress on too.


----------



## Blue (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. When googling, I saw a lot of references to the devil with the blue dress on, but I've never really heard that phrase. If *I* don't get it, I'm not sure I can expect my friends to get it ;-). I gather its a saying of some sort, but not one I'm familiar with.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Bilbo said:


> You could do what I did 10 years ago... red body makeup, horns, pitchfork and tail.
> 
> See how many people actually guess you're the "Devil With the Blue Dress On"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I'm a 6 foot, 230 pound guy.


Uhm..thx i think for the mental pic...now i have to puke.."scuse me...lol


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

christmascandy1 said:


> Uhm..thx i think for the mental pic...now i have to puke.."scuse me...lol


Oh I dunno, I bet he looked very sexy *rofl* Mmm hairy man legs in fishnets ooooerrrr 


How about being a peacock with the tail feathers at the back.

this lady did it, kinda cute 

http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/images/coolest-peacock-halloween-costume-4-40420.jpg


you could wear it with a cloak, long gloves and be a sultry vampire, or a witch if you add a hat.


----------

